# Shareware reunion



## greenmonkey32 (Aug 30, 2003)

I just remembered about a good old mac shareware game that i used to play. the only problem is i cant remember the name so lemmie tell you the basic concept and maybe you can "Name That Game"

so there are two tanks on seprate circular tracks one on the left one on the right. they both go oppisite directions around their tracks the goal was to destroy the other tank by shooting it when you were close enough

the logo for the game was sort of an artistic rendition of a guy in a cowboy hat(i think)

and that's all i remember sooooo

"Name That Game"


----------



## Arden (Aug 30, 2003)

I don't know the game, but look on Macintosh Garden for it, since this site hosts abandonware.


----------



## greenmonkey32 (Aug 30, 2003)

aaagh i just can't remember the name

but i have reunited myself with some childhood favorites

ps. if you have forgotten the name of a game you used to play, post here and i will see if i can reunite you


----------



## Arden (Aug 31, 2003)

What was that one...


----------



## greenmonkey32 (Aug 31, 2003)

so i'm not the only one who remembers it vaugely?


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

Banana.


----------



## voice- (Sep 1, 2003)

While we're on the "guessing games" subject, I recall playing a demo which I'd like to play again.
It was a first person shooter in which you had to escape from your office. There were men in all colors of dresses and ninjas and punks all trying to stop you (and frame you for a murder)...I had quite a lot of fun with it, anyone know the name?


----------



## adambyte (Sep 1, 2003)

Uh... I recall a THIRD person office shooter from Ambrosia software called "Harry" the something....


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *While we're on the "guessing games" subject, I recall playing a demo which I'd like to play again.
> It was a first person shooter in which you had to escape from your office. There were men in all colors of dresses and ninjas and punks all trying to stop you (and frame you for a murder)...I had quite a lot of fun with it, anyone know the name? *



Was it prime target   from macsoft, sounds similar most of it was in offices and Washington DC spots, this was one of my favorites from the Doom Era (before unreal and quake).
based on the marathon engine, i think Damage Inc. was a similar game only squad based in the military or something


----------



## Arden (Sep 2, 2003)

Adam: Harry the Handsome Executive, made by our good friends at Ambrosia.


----------



## Decado (Sep 2, 2003)

yeah, Banana sounds right!
Could it be the Reality Bytes game (the one with the office sneaking).
Hmm... my lost game... no i know the names of all my childhood games. will get back if i all the sudden dont.


----------



## voice- (Sep 2, 2003)

nb3004, thanks, it was Prime Target...


----------



## Johnny84692 (Feb 9, 2009)

Was the game by any chance, "Space World HO!"? I never got round to playing it for some reason... : /


----------



## Johnny84692 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey, that reality bytes game... Are you thinking of "sensory overload"? That game was great, you could use the mouse to open doors and turn on/off lights... The only problem was that the keys where too laid out so you where reaching your fingers allover the keyboard haha.

hope this helps...


----------

